# Mac now selling in Target Australia



## princess sarah (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently recieved my new Target catalogue and it appears that Mac have released their permanent line for sale in Target!!!

  	Im a little disappointed to see this, they are selling the items at a discount but they are items that you can still buy from your local Mac counter, and not a special line that they have released for this department store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Thoughts anyone?


----------



## joanita (Aug 8, 2012)

http://shop.target.com.au/body-beauty/cosmetics?order=cat,cat,prices&prices=10.01-20.0&viewType=grid&sortBy=3&maxItemsPerPage=12


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 8, 2012)

It doesn't look like current stock. More like CCO stock from the US.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeh, I know... it appears to be all perm line items with some left overs from collections that I saw online

  	I kinda wish if thats what they wanted to do, that they made something store exclusive rather than just a slap up left overs to throw in store that we have over time always paid top dollar for.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 8, 2012)

In saying that, I went down and saw the products and am questioning the genuine claim... those interested head to my blog and make up your own opinions on the topic


----------



## jetjet (Aug 9, 2012)

according to the girls over on forums.vogue.com.au, it's grey import and it's really old (3 years according to code on one lippy).  I've flicked an email to mac.com.au's customer service asking them if it's authentic - will post a reply if it get one


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 10, 2012)

That's shocking. IMO, it really downgrades the brand from an exclusive product to a generic one that fits right next to Cover Girl & Co.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Aug 10, 2012)

princess sarah said:


> In saying that, I went down and saw the products and am questioning the genuine claim... those interested head to my blog and make up your own opinions on the topic


  I really doubt such a popular store would ever stock fakes at the risk of getting caught


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 12, 2012)

I have had information pointing to the products being the real deal and I do agree that they are selling expired / really old products which doesnt make it any better from selling fakes. Consumers need to be made aware of this.

  	And I do agree Mac Guy that it feels like a huge step down from something that is so exclusive and popular to generic... especially if it isnt supported by Mac. The display I saw and batch numbers doesnt point to Mac having anything to do with selling these products in store


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 12, 2012)

princess sarah said:


> I have had information pointing to the products being the real deal and I do agree that they are selling expired / really old products which doesnt make it any better from selling fakes. Consumers need to be made aware of this.
> 
> And I do agree Mac Guy that it feels like a huge step down from something that is so exclusive and popular to generic... especially if it isnt supported by Mac. The display I saw and batch numbers doesnt point to Mac having anything to do with selling these products in store


  	That is really sad! BOOOO Target!


----------



## valkolak (Aug 12, 2012)

princess sarah said:


> I have had information pointing to the products being the real deal and I do agree that they are selling expired / really old products which doesnt make it any better from selling fakes. Consumers need to be made aware of this.
> 
> And I do agree Mac Guy that it feels like a huge step down from something that is so exclusive and popular to generic... especially if it isnt supported by Mac. The display I saw and batch numbers doesnt point to Mac having anything to do with selling these products in store


	Idk if it's different in Australia but I have plenty of MAC with the bar code and batch code printed onto the box.  From your pic of the display though it does look like they might be selling old closeouts or something and in that case they should at least say that's what it is.  Do you guys have CCOs in Australia?  Maybe that's what they're going for.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 12, 2012)

No we dont have CCOs over here


----------



## jetjet (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a little torn over this, on one hand I hate how we in Australia get screwed on prices for everything. I grey import a lot of stuff, in a way like target is doing - like using a parcel forwarder for MAC, and buying camera gear from US stores.  
  	BUT
  	This sucks for MAC as a brand - not only does it remove the 'prestige', it's also an inferior product.  I really feel bad for MUA's who do weddings, as brides may no longer see MAC as pro/premium brand.


----------



## Jenrbelt (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, would love to grab some MAC while at Target since I go to Target weekly. On the other, it could detract from MAC's branding. It's kinda a cool merger, but do I think MAC being at Target makes it less special? I don't know.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Jenrbelt said:


> Not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, would love to grab some MAC while at Target since I go to Target weekly. On the other, it could detract from MAC's branding. It's kinda a cool merger, but do I think MAC being at Target makes it less special? I don't know.


 Is this happening at all Targets or just the ones in Australia?


----------



## Jenrbelt (Aug 14, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> [COLOR=9933FF]Is this happening at all Targets or just the ones in Australia?[/COLOR]


  I think just Australia. But who knows...maybe they are a test market. If it works out, could come our way someday.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 14, 2012)

Jenrbelt said:


> Not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, would love to grab some MAC while at Target since I go to Target weekly. On the other, it could detract from MAC's branding. It's kinda a cool merger, but do I think MAC being at Target makes it less special? I don't know.


  	Thats if Mac even supports this merger.... and I kinda have a feeling from comments from my local Mac counter and on my blog from readers, that 'perhaps' it doesnt


----------



## Alisonjade82 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was searching the net for answers on target selling Mac .. I decided to call Mac directly. The woman told me that Mac are not a reseller and target are currently under investigation as to where they got their products from!! FISHY STUFF. Going on there!!


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope that is true that they are under investigation! Its not right if they are onselling without permission from that company.

  	keep telling everyone i know not to purchase the products from there, because its dodgy


Alisonjade82 said:


> The woman told me that Mac are not a reseller and target are currently under investigation as to where they got their products from!! FISHY STUFF. Going on there!!


----------



## jetjet (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's MAC's response to Vouge Australia:


 
 
 										 											We would like to explain that our products are only distributed for sale at our authorized retail store accounts, or at our free-standing stores. Target is not one of our accounts, and we therefore have no way of knowing how they obtained our products, how they have been stored or the age of the product. We trust you can understand that we are unable to assume responsibility for unauthorized representation of our product.

											For questions about authorized or unauthorized MAC retailers, please email [email protected]


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, though I am unsure how to interpret the response. Does that mean MAC is not investigating the issue any further?


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 21, 2012)

I did a post today on my blog from updates from Mac and Target Management, I feel that Mac has made it clear enough to those that they are not behind the sale of these products in Target stores. Target have released a statement saying these products are purchased from overseas but dont have authorization to sell with the Mac Logo.

  	In other words, its a crook of shit and I wont be purchasing these and also advising my friends, family and clients against it.

http://starlingbright.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/update-mac-cosmetics-being-sold-at.html


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally, my issue is not that benefits won't go to MAC. If these products are authentic, and I believe they are from what I can tell, then MAC has made a profit. I would be more concerned with the brand image, i.e. loosing the exclusivity of a brand that is sold at MAC stores/counters rather than distributed next to drug store brands in a supermarket. If there is an overstock - and it sounds like these are older products - it would be wiser to sell them at a CCO. It's just my opinion...

  	Do you know if this is just a one time sales or is MAC now permanently sold at Target? Anyways, I think MAC will sell well at Target if it is priced right.


  	PS: I think I would slightly freak out to see MAC sold at my local Target in the US.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 23, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Personally, my issue is not that benefits won't go to MAC. If these products are authentic, and I believe they are from what I can tell, then MAC has made a profit. I would be more concerned with the brand image, i.e. loosing the exclusivity of a brand that is sold at MAC stores/counters rather than distributed next to drug store brands in a supermarket. If there is an overstock - and it sounds like these are older products - it would be wiser to sell them at a CCO. It's just my opinion...
> 
> Do you know if this is just a one time sales or is MAC now permanently sold at Target? Anyways, I think MAC will sell well at Target if it is priced right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 23, 2012)

This honestly doesn't surprise me at all. I don't buy MAC anymore because its just not what it use to be. MAC doesn't loose profit wise by their products being in Target so I doubt they care especially with the products being sold at regular price and not discounted. It does greatly diminish the brand however for me and a lot of others that happened a long time ago.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 24, 2012)

I wonder if MAC will be sold at US Targets as well in the near future?



  	"You are looking for an eye shadow? It's right between the vegetables and the meat section!"  ROFL


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 24, 2012)

Purple Popcorn said:


> This honestly doesn't surprise me at all. I don't buy MAC anymore because its just not what it use to be. MAC doesn't loose profit wise by their products being in Target so I doubt they care especially with the products being sold at regular price and not discounted. It does greatly diminish the brand however for me and a lot of others that happened a long time ago.


  	It's the first step towards becoming a drugstore brand. LOL


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 30, 2012)

Well interesting when I checked last it wasnt on the Target website, and the shelves were completely empty of the products aside from a few lip liners and eye liners which were obviously fakes

  	interesting to see if it is restocked


----------



## jetjet (Sep 6, 2012)

It's official it's fake! http://m.theage.com.au/business/target-pulls-fake-mac-cosmetics-from-shelves-20120907-25iq2.html  Can't wait to see target's response


----------



## jetjet (Sep 6, 2012)

Target's response:  Hi Everyone, Target believes the MAC product supplied to Target was sourced lawfully by a domestic supplier from a legitimate MAC wholesaler overseas. Sourcing genuine product in this way, a process known as parallel importing, is not illegal in Australia and can result in significant savings for our customers. As a result, we can offer customers MAC products for 40% less than other Australian retailers.   Target is aware of the allegations raised regarding the authenticity of the MAC products sold in our stores and is currently investigating, including further testing of the products by our supplier. Before going on sale in our stores and online, the product was tested by our supplier, who provided assurance it was genuine.   However as a gesture of good faith and to act responsibly on behalf of customers, Target removed the MAC products from our shelves and online store until further testing is complete.   As this matter is now the subject of legal proceedings, it would be inappropriate to comment further, however Target assures customers that it prides itself on the quality and value of its products and always seeks to find ways to bring customers a wider range at great prices.


----------



## princess sarah (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep just saw that today and posted it to my blog page, we got one over here in WA today

http://www.watoday.com.au/business/...or-selling-fake-cosmetics-20120907-25iq2.html


----------



## jetjet (Dec 19, 2013)

So this finally settled and cost Target $1million.  http://m.smh.com.au/business/retail/target-to-pay-1m-to-settle-mac-fake-cosmetics-case-20131220-2zp82.html


----------



## amakeuplover (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel like it should've costed them more than a million you know? It could of done so much damage to the MAC brand if people hadn't try a product from them before and didn't know any different.


----------

